# Splitting the Dummy



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

2 weeks ago I don't think this would have been possible, but after a couple of group sessions with 2 pro-trainers through our local gundog club I've been working on Ruby's "steady" and "retrieve", she's coming on quite well and I thought I'd liven things up by chucking two dummies . I have been really putting the time in since the close season started, usually about 90 minutes a day or until Ruby loses interest, but we always try to finish the session on a positive. Even 10 minutes in the back yard after work I feel is 10 mins well spent 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAY9KsmcMbs


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, Ruby is such a smart girlie!! I love the way she really focuses her attention on you, watches, and waits for your directions. If I just had a little more patience, maybe Willie would be more like Ruby!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Believe me when I say Ms, it was me that needed the training, I'd focused on what Ruby was good at and ignored some of the basics. After pheasant shooting season finished I realised what *I*needed to work on, the comments here were really helpful ( Ruby on the peg) thread. Both trainers said exactly the same thing, good to advanced in some aspects, but, some very basic training is missing (ie "stop" and "steadiness"). These are what I'm working on now. The clip may look like basic stuff that a 4 month old should be doing, but I'm proud of Ruby for letting me strip off the dross and get some focus and direction into our training. Hopefully by the close of next season I'll be posting a vid of Rubes on the peg, untethered and retrieving birds (if my aim improves lol) ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just fantastic! Savannah started running out of the yard a few weeks ago, so we have been practicing basics of stop and wait, too. Ruby's focus is wonderful. We're getting there, but we're not there yet.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG Harrigab! I clicked on your Youtube video... the volume was up.... you gave the quick whistle for Ruby and my little Izzy's head spun around and she ran toward the table where my IPAD is.... then you told Ruby to SIT ... and lo and behold Izzy sat right down! I about fell off my chair laughing! She's looking at me like - what the heck is wrong with you... I came, I sat.. what's wrong?!!! ??? I sent her off .. then clicked on the video again to see if she would respond... YEP ... she came right to the table... and when you said SIT to Ruby... again she planted that butt of hers pronto! What a hoot. .... So I guess I should pass along a big o' THANK YOU for assisting in little Izzy's training!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go Ruby.


----------

